# Need help with mosquitos Plz



## 2tortys (Jun 27, 2015)

in the Houston area we have had more than our share of rain this year and the mosquitos are really bad.
I take great care for my Torts but it drives me nuts to see so many mosquitos continually swarming their heads, neck etc...by the Torts head movement they are obviously annoyed by them.
I know the basics like no standing water but any other info that would help with keeping these pesty insects away from my Torties would be much appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Jun 27, 2015)

Hello there and a very warm welcome to Tortoise Forum.
I'm not sure what else you can do other that change his water as often as possible so it stays fresh and hasn't the chance to get stagnant, which you already know.
However, i have bumped the post so maybe someone else will chime in with ideas.


----------



## Lyn W (Jun 27, 2015)

If they are like gnats or midges they won't like citrus scents so if you can figure out a way of using that safely around your torts it may give some respite.


----------



## CharlieM (Jun 28, 2015)

You can set up pails or tubs of water and add gambusia (mosquito fish) to eat the mosquito larvae. They can live in almost any water conditions especially the ones Mosquitos love to lay eggs in. They are dirt cheap or even free.


----------



## Killerrookie (Jun 28, 2015)

You could also plant some mosquito repellent plants like citronella, Marigolds, and Pennyroyal.


----------



## CharlieM (Jun 28, 2015)

Many eucalyptus trees can grow in your area. Eucalypti Citriadora is lemon eucalyptus.


----------



## 2tortys (Jun 28, 2015)

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hello there and a very warm welcome to Tortoise Forum.
> I'm not sure what else you can do other that change his water as often as possible so it stays fresh and hasn't the chance to get stagnant, which you already know.
> However, i have bumped the post so maybe someone else will chime in with ideas.





Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hello there and a very warm welcome to Tortoise Forum.
> I'm not sure what else you can do other that change his water as often as possible so it stays fresh and hasn't the chance to get stagnant, which you already know.
> However, i have bumped the post so maybe someone else will chime in with ideas.



"Tidgy's Dad" Thanks for the Welcome and "bump", have read these forums for years, figured it was time to become a member and being a Torty owner for 15 plus years I've learned a few things along the way and may be able to also contribute.


----------



## 2tortys (Jun 28, 2015)

Thanks for the good info/suggestions here.
I like the idea of the Citrus trees/plants and Eucalyptus trees , I will be adding some new landscaping.
I also like the idea of using "Gambusia" mosquito fish to eat the larvae, might as well make it easy for the mosquitos to lay their eggs in return for fish food(brilliant).


----------



## 2tortys (Jun 28, 2015)

I was able to do some research on the mosquito issue and found a product called "Mosquito Barrier" with great reviews.
It's not that expensive and can be purchased locally or through their website. I bought one for me and my neighbor (lately he's been fogging my fence line with a toxic product).
It's a Garlic oil based product that the Mosquitos hate and doesn't harm the beneficial insects such as bees and butterflies.
This with the combined above suggestions should hopefully help eliminate the majority of them.


----------



## 2tortys (Jun 28, 2015)

Speaking of neighbors and mosquitos, a few years back I had a big healthy 40Lb. male Torty die very suddenly with no prior symptoms. I had him for about 8 years,that was a tough day.
I asked my one neighbor who was notorious for using chemicals for insects and weeds about it and she informed me that the mosquito fogger truck was parked in front of our house for several minutes while on his laptop...I'll never know the answer but now I try stay aware of how and what my neighbors are using.
I also run a wooden border along my fence line at the bottom to prevent my neighbors grass from growing into my yard.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Jun 28, 2015)

Everyone here still has something to learn.
And we all have something to share.
Welcome to the community.


----------



## AZtortMom (Jun 28, 2015)

Mosquito barrier, huh? I will have to check that out..


----------



## TeethingBeastie (Jul 19, 2015)

I have Gambusia fish in my small pond and they keep it mosquito free. They are considered an invasive and have completely invaded TX and live in almost every body (still or flowing) of water here. I just got mine from a small stream. They do a great job but multiply like crazy!


----------



## Yvonne G (Jul 19, 2015)

As has been suggested, there are a few mosquito repellent plants you can make use of - citronella grass, catmint, rosemary, basil, lavender and scented geraniums to name just a few.

I think the gambusia fish is commonly called mosquito fish. The mosquito abatement district here in my area give out the fish for free to anyone with a pond. I have a nice school of them in my pond. They look like guppies, and they live through very cold winters.

Welcome to the Forum! I'd love to see pictures of your turtles/tortoises and their habitats.


----------



## Paul M Jones (May 29, 2016)

I use an all natural organic product called tick killz. It repels and kills ticks, mosquitos, fleas, gnats, aphids, mites, and more. I spray it around my whole property except my tortoise pens, turtle ponds, and gardens. I never spray anything in those areas. The products ingredients are cedar oil and peppermint oil, so it smells good too and by spraying the rest of my property the cedar oil keeps the bugs away from the pens and gardens. Another thing, I have a bog garden alongside my turtle pond with a bunch of different frogs, pitcher plants, sundews plants and bladderworts. Those plants all take care of the few stragglers that get through, along with a few garden spiders.


----------

